# A new recipe that is killer!



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Went out armed with my new hotdog recipe and caught 12 channels within an hour and a half...

Cheapest hot dogs you can get...marinate them for a few days in a mixture of anise extract, garlic powder, and the oil from a can of sardines... Break off chunks of marinated weiner and use for bait.

The cats can smell the hotdogs from literally a mile away. Break one into pieces and chum where you'll be fishing. 

Let me know if you try this recipe and experience success!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good ole ainse. I'm sure Flathunter will make his way to this post!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

And if you get hungry while your out you can just build ya a little fire and roast a dog! Yummy!! 
I have used just plain old hot dogs before and done good with them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is decent bait for channel cats..But Mellon used it for flatheads!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shut Up Jack! That was a SECRET Flathhead bait, if you keep telling everybody it wont be a SECRET anymore!!!


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

ok where do I get anise extract?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

Fishnasty always said the top secret flathead bait was Coelacanth livers soaked 3 days in unicorn horn powder. Add an ounce of a virgins spit from a lady with all her teeth.

Wrap gently in satin from a coffin on a 5/0 Gamakatsu hook. Throw within 5 feet of a logjam and brace yourself for a fight.

I always had trouble getting the virgin spit so I can't verify if this recipe works.

Good luck and let me know how big the flathead are.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

No more secrets.....


> everybody it wont be a SECRET anymore


 I think you can buy it off eBay ....  
Good one Robbie.
Mellonballs told me he had to hide behind a tree to bait his hooks because the fish were jumping out of the water to get to it !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Special bait recipes included. Maybe boost some of the 3-5 fish limits with total weights from to 2#-10# up to maybe 12# to get into the prize money. 
They work !! Here's proof....








This is a secret bait, not availible, so secret even I forgot it....


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> No more secrets..... I think you can buy it off eBay ....
> Good one Robbie.
> Mellonballs told me he had to hide behind a tree to bait his hooks because the fish were jumping out of the water to get to it !!


yes you can buy it off of ebay i've seen it


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

peteyeh said:


> Went out armed with my new hotdog recipe and caught 12 channels within an hour and a half...
> 
> Cheapest hot dogs you can get...marinate them for a few days in a mixture of anise extract, garlic powder, and the oil from a can of sardines... Break off chunks of marinated weiner and use for bait.
> 
> ...


wrote it down.. will give it to my neighbor i go to church with and he'll give it to his brother


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

twistertail said:


> And if you get hungry while your out you can just build ya a little fire and roast a dog! Yummy!!
> I have used just plain old hot dogs before and done good with them.


or go to mcdonalds


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I've never really used dogs except for when didn't have crawlers when I was a kid fishing for gills. How well do dogs stay on the hook? I'm thinking better than a dough ball...


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

sometimes they fly off when you cast, but hotdogs are cheap and plentiful...


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Slikster said:


> ok where do I get anise extract?


You can get anise extract at your local supermarket. It should be with the baking items like vanilla extract.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I know I wont find any virgin spit in Coshocton Cty,Heck, its hard to find a woman with all her teeth,maybe I'll try over in Tuscarawas???


----------



## Clyde Fisher (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah... What he said! Where do you get that stuff? In the spice department at wally world?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Seriously on the ainse topic, there is a diff between the supermakert stuff & the real stuff. I bought some of the real stuff @ CVS it was like $8 for a tiny & I mean tiny bottle. Superwalmart sells Ainse for cooking & its only $3 for a large bottle.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

So did anyone try this out yet? (Just a carper that wants to know)


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> So did anyone try this out yet? (Just a carper that wants to know)



I've got 8 dogs soaking in garlic powder, anise extract, and sardine oil. I have one wife that's glaring at me and threatening if the fridge starts stinking she's throwing them out. Plan on trying the bait Friday night at Hoover or Shaun...


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i got one.. place peas on the bank when the catfish takes a pea hit him on the head


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

We went out to Griggs, on top of the dam on the Mill Run side south of the bridge. First bite we got of the evening was on the dogs. A lot of bites on the dogs, no fish. We also got some bites on shrimp. Didn't catch anyfish last night, but it was a pleasant evening. So the bait does work, we're just poor fishermen.
:S


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I got a batch soaking....i tweeked it a little i took the ingred. minus the dogs and put it in the mini processor even the the sadeines i dont eat then so i figured why not....put it all in 2 ziplocks cut the dogs in 1" pieces then stuck then in the refer....Well see in a couple days


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I used up the rest of the dogs last Sunday. I'll say this, I got bites, but not sure from what. Never a big enough bite to find out. And the dogs stay on a lot better than the dough balls we make.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

good advise - make sure NOT to spill their juice in your car.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Went to Hoover and tryed it out. A buddy caught a 3.5lb channel and I caught a small bass, must have been a reaction strike, the cooler stunk for a week after the trip.


----------

